# Pictures from Show



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are a few pictures from the show we were just at.













































I had others but the pictures were not very good at all, so I will take them at home when I can.

WOW is it hard to smile when it is hot and you are showing with a broken, swollen foot. :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats...they did wonderful....... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics! Those ribbons are well earned too, beautiful goaties!

What did you do to your foot? That had to be hard to endure :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

liz said:


> Great pics! Those ribbons are well earned too, beautiful goaties!
> 
> What did you do to your foot? That had to be hard to endure :hug:


 I had the Bunion surgery and Hammer toe. The problem is I had had a infection since i had the surgery so it is not healing well. It is about twice the size of the other one. It is getting better just slow.

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats on the wins!

sorry bout your foot. that would hurt!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice pics! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice pictures! Congrats again. Must say your daughter is so pretty and just seems to be enjoying herself


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats on the wins!!!! :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> nice pictures! Congrats again. Must say your daughter is so pretty and just seems to be enjoying herself


ditto, and I see where her daughter gets her good looks from!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

keren said:


> StaceyRoop said:
> 
> 
> > nice pictures! Congrats again. Must say your daughter is so pretty and just seems to be enjoying herself
> ...


 OH you are way to funny in that :wahoo: I told her I can not believe how bad I look in the show ring. I look like i could kill someone, but man was it hot. I think my DH just thought it was funny to get pictures of me NOT smiling. He can be such a brat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pictures of me in the show ring, if I am not realizing someone is taking a picture, I look mad because I am concentrating so hard and paying attention.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> pictures of me in the show ring, if I am not realizing someone is taking a picture, I look mad because I am concentrating so hard and paying attention.


 AMEN. But it is so hard to tell my daughter to smile anymore. I now understand how hard it is to smile the whole time.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Those are nice photos! Congratulations on the placings!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Lori - Congrats... you certainly deserve those honors... your goats are just gorgeous! As is your daughter... it is obvious where she gets her great looks!  

So sorry about your infection and the ssllloooowww healing process. This heat would only make it even worse.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol I know what you mean - check out how happy I look here!










I have a better one of me with charlotte once but I cant seem to find it ... lol

I must admit I am not a happy person to be around on show day, specially with the cattle. Most of the time I have 10+ animals to get in the ring, I've been up all night and start preparing cattle by 4am, in the ring at 9am, animals in every class, a bunch of people to coordinate to help hold them outside the ring etc. Not pretty. But its a brilliant feeling when its all over :greengrin: Actually saying that now and thinking about it ... makes me eager for our show season to start!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on such great success! :applaud: Wow on the slow healing process; I remember you posting about the infection-you are bearing it well. Hot weather would get to me too.


----------

